# trying 3's?



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

I've been trying tricks off 15ft 20ft kickers. I'm really confident in my riding abilities but when it comes to spinning, it feels like i'm carrying a 200 pound board under my feet when i'm in the air. Why's that

I know the basics and the movements in completing a 3 but my board always feels heavy as hell which makes it impossible to spin. It's a 155. Am I just doing it wrong or what?

EDIT: I'm 5'9 125lbs 

I mostly ride park


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

thats a huge size for you. especially in park. no wonder the baord feels heavy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

Well that sucks. Been snowboarding for 6 years, stomped a 3 like twice and I thought i've always sucked balls. Will it be alot easier with a lighter board?

What size do you guys recommend for me?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Sick-Gnar said:


> thats a huge size for you. especially in park. no wonder the baord feels heavy.


that board is massive for you man, look for a 150ish. i ride a 154 and i weigh a solid 40 more pounds then you and i feel like its too big..


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

yeah thanks guys. Could I do like a 147?


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

if you mainly ride park... then i wouldnt see a problem picking up a 147 for a guy your size. i'm 5'8'' 160 and i ride a 151. 

Oh yeah, good park board... Rome Agent.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

i'm 6'0' and 160 pounds , and i ride 155, perfect for me


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks for the reply guys. And yeah freebird34, I was looking at the Rome Agent too haha what a conincedence, looked at some ride boards, way too expensive, even took a peak at some forum.

I'm not a big K2 fan. But I picked up the K2 World Wide Weapon. What do you think of it


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Funkymonkey said:


> Thanks for the reply guys. And yeah freebird34, I was looking at the Rome Agent too haha what a conincedence, looked at some ride boards, way too expensive, even took a peak at some forum.
> 
> I'm not a big K2 fan. But I picked up the K2 World Wide Weapon. What do you think of it


k2 WWW is a nice board :thumbsup:
now you have to tell us what you think about it after you tested it


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Will do. Looking forward to trying this board out


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

i beg to differ... i ride a 154 and im an inch shorter then him and 5 pounds more. i find i can throw it around just fine. 1s 3s and 5s no problem. then again i can do 1s 3s and 5s on a bmx bike that weighs 25 pounds. 

haha... build up some muscle =D


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> You might take a look at technique. If you are trying to "throw" your board around to do a 3, you are working a lot harder than you should. You should be doing a quick edge change right at take off, using the carve to get your rotational power maximized. Use the pre winding of the upper body, keep arms tucked and as you ride up the ramp to say do a front side 3, be slightly on your toes. Just before leaving the lip and launching, make a quick edge change to the heel side as you are ready to pop. Pop off you heels in a quick carve and fully unwind your upper body.
> 
> Another method that is slightly more difficult to get used to and I have a hard time with, is to pop off the toes, by doing a modified, nose roll/ nollie. It will sort of flip you around pivoting off the nose of the board. It is easy to cork yourself or clip the nose on the snow as you pop so this one takes precise timing.
> 
> Obviously a lighter, shorter board is easier, but you should be able to pull a 3 off with your board with out a lot of effort. The key is working smarter, not harder, use the terrain and your momentum to do most of the work for you. I have a monster of a board for deep pow (169 CM when my ideal board is a 157) and I can pull a 3 off with it relatively easy using this carve method.



Thanks for the tut snowolf. I wiill try that out. I've tried the precarve method and yeah it defenetly does help. Just no matter how I do it, the board just floats there and prevents me from spinning, or spinning as much it just feels so fuckin heavy.


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> You might take a look at technique. If you are trying to "throw" your board around to do a 3, you are working a lot harder than you should.


my bad... i use the word "throw" really often, especially since i primarily ride bmx and half the tricks are more like throwing your bike around then getting some momentum. But yeah... you have the right idea... as always... :cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

I would for sure not worry about a new board, i am 145lbs 5' 6" and ride a 152. I just learned BS 5's and am really starting to explore more tyepes of spins. what works for me is rolling my edges as i travel up the face of the jump and not releasing or leading with my shoulders untill i have left the jump... For example if you are spinning counter- clockwise start on the left side of the jump flat on your board, turn towards the right side of the jump as you approach it and then transition back to your other edge coming up the jump carving back to the left...release and look over your shoulder when you have your front foot come off the jump. 

also which way are you spinning...FS or BS...because for me BS was much easier to learn first...my body naturally wants to spin that way. So if you have trouble with one way maybe try the other..?

Also if your snowboard stance is very narrow it will be much more difficult to controll your board in the air- espically when you initiate a spin. if your feet are close to the ends of the board you will be able to know where the nose and tail of your board easier when you are spinning... I think i ride something like a 23.5 inch wide stance...and am kinda short (5'6") so dont be afraid to widen your stance out- as long as it is not painful for your knees...

hope this helps, it def. works for me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Its kinda weird but i find any kind of backside spins 3's, 5's, and 7's are easy and take no effort, but frontsides are much harder. i heard its cause goofy footers take onto backsides quicker then frontsides and me being goofy footed it make sense but some foward lean helps me alot too. Any sort of advice on pullin off frontside 3's?


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

i am like the same size as you and i am a park rider. amazingly i have a 143 ya i know its way small and i have to ride flat boarded to keep up with ppl but i can throw down so much stuff haha so 147 wouldn't be bad


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

lonewolf99701 said:


> Its kinda weird but i find any kind of backside spins 3's, 5's, and 7's are easy and take no effort, but frontsides are much harder. i heard its cause goofy footers take onto backsides quicker then frontsides and me being goofy footed it make sense but some foward lean helps me alot too. Any sort of advice on pullin off frontside 3's?


i find backs easier too, i always have for everything skateboarding, aggressive, even soaps when i was like 8 lol..


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

At 125 you're a twig. You could ride that board but you need to start doing some squats. As for learning 3's check out this video. 

YouTube - Backside 360 (goofy riders), Snowboard trick tip

Every year on the first day I always start spinning my 3's off little hips, both backside and frontside, like in the video, before I take them to jumps. It's really easy to get the feeling of spinning down.


----------

